# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > آموزش: معرفی توابع php

## SAMAN_PHP

سلام
می خوام با اجازه و همکاري شما به معرفي توابع کاربردي php(البته به زبان فارسي) بپردازيم
هرکدوم از شما دوستان در صورتي که تابعي ميشناسين که بنظر کاربردي يا مفيد مي ياد دريغ نکنين
و حتما اينجا معرفي کنيد.
همانطور که ميدانيد توابع مفيد وبسيار زيادي در php بصورت از پيش تعريف شده وجود دارد
وچون خيلي ها از جمله من با اين توابع اشنا نيستن و مجبور خود دست به تعريف  تابع بزنيم 
البته اين کار مزايايي هم داره ولي خوب بيشتر اين توابعي که ما تعريف ميکنيم نمونه مشابه انها (ازپيش تعريف شده)
وجود دارد که از نظر کارايي و امنيت خيلي بهتر هستند
__________________________________________________  __________________________
*دانلود همه توابع معرفی شده در اینجا بصورت کتاب pdf . لینک دانلود
*

----------


## SAMAN_PHP

اين تابع براي تغيير انواع داده بکار ميرود.دو ارگومنت ان به ترتيب نام متغير ويکي از انواع داده است
settype();


اين تابع براي برسي نوع داده يک متغير استفاده ميشود ومقدار بازگشتي ان نوع داده متغير است
gettype();


اين تابع نوع داده متغير همراه با تعدادومقدار انرا برميگرداند
var_dump();


اين تابع چک ميکند که ايا نوع داده ي متغير بولين است يا نه 
is_bool();


اين تابع چک ميکند که ايا نوع داده ي متغير عدد صحيح است يا نه 
is_int();


اين تابع چک ميکند که ايا متغير تهي است يا نه 
is_null();

اين تابع چک ميکند که ايا نوع داده ي متغير رشته است يا نه 
is_string();


اين تابع چک ميکند که ايا نوع داده ي متغير عدد اعشاري است يا نه
is_float();


اين تابع چک ميکند که ايا نوع داده ي متغير يک شي است يا نه 
is_object();

طراحی وب سایت

----------


## SAMAN_PHP

با استفاده از اين تابع مي توان به قالب بندي  متون ونمايش انها برروي خروجي پرداخت
اين تابع دو ارگومان دريافت مي کند اولي قالبي بااستفاده از دستورالعملهاي خاص وارگومان دوم متن مورد نظر
printf();
---------انواع داده قالبندي ----------------
d خروجي را به عنوان عدد صحيح دسيمال نمايش ميدهد
b خروجي را به عنوان عدد صحيح دودويي نمايش ميدهد
c خروجي را به عنوان کد اسکي نمايش ميدهد
f خروجي را به عنوان عدد اعشاري نمايش ميدهد
o خروجي را به عنوان عددي در مبناي هشت يا اکتال منايش ميدهد
x خروجي را به عنوان عددي در مبناي شانزده يا هگزادسيمال نمايش مي دهد
s خروجي را به عنوان  رشته نمايش ميدهد

مثال:
---مثال
printf("%d",52.256);  // output 52
printf("%f",52.256);  // output 52.256000
//علامت درصد در اول شيوه قالب بندي مياد
//وکارکتر d وf نوع داده را مشخص مي کند

---مثال دوم 
printf("%.2f",52.256); //output 52.26
//علامت درصد در اول شيوه قالب بندي مياد
//علامت نقطه نشانه اعشار 
// عدد دو ,دقتي است که عدد اعشار بر حسب ان گرد ميشود
//fنوع داده

---مثال سوم
$r=0;
$g=228;
$b=255;
printf("#%02X%02X%02X",$r,$g,$b);  //outpu #00E4FF

//0و2 را براي اين قرار داديم که اگر يکي از متقيرها مقدار صفر رو داشت دوتا صفر جايگزين شوند
//همانطور که ميدانيد هگزاي عدد صفر خود صفر است

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

همانند تابع قبلي با اين تفاوت که بجاي چاپ بر روي نمايشگر ميتوان مقدار ان را در متغير ذخيره کرد
sprintf();

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اين تابع تعداد کارکتر يک رشته را برميگرداند
strlen();

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يافتن يک رشته کوچک در رشته بزرگتر
دو ارگومنت اين تابع به ترتيب رشته جستجو شونده ورشته مورد جستجو
strstr();
مثال:
---مثال
$x='salam man saman hastam';
if(strstr($x,'saman')) echo 'yes'; //outpu yes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يافتن مقعيت يک رشه کوچک در درشته بزرگ
دو ارگومنت اين تابع به ترتيب رشته جستجو شونده ورشته مورد جستجو
strpos();
مثال:
---مثال
$x='salam man saman hastam';
echo strpos($x,'saman'); //outpu 10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

با اين تابع ميتوانيم بخشي از يک رشته را استخراج کنيم
 اين تابع سه ارگومنت را دريافت مي کند که ارگومنت سوم اختياري است
ارگومنت اول يک رشته ,ارگومنت دوم يک عدد است که موقعيت شروع وارگومنت سوم تعداد کارکترهاي مورد نظر جهت استخراج است
substr();
مثال:
---مثال
$x='salam man saman hastam';
echo substr($x,10,5); //outpu saman

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تجزيه رشته به اجزاي کوچکتر با استفاده از اين تابع
دو ارگومنت اين تابع به ترتيب رشته مورد نظر و علامتي که فرايند تجزيه رشته را تعيين ميکند
strtok();
مثال:
---مثال
$x='salam || man || saman || hastam';
$flag='||';
$word=strtok($x,$flag);

while(is_string($word)){
echo "$word<br>";
$word=strtok($flag);
}

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
کار اين تابع مانند تابع قبلي است با اين تفاوت که مقدار بازگشتي را در ارايه ذخيره ميکند
اين تابع رشته مورد نظر را با استفاده از علامت مشخص شده به اجزاي کوچکتر تقسيم کرده ودر يک ارايه ذخيره ميکند
explode();
مثال:
---مثال
$x='2010-07-25';
$y= explode('-',$x);
print_r ($y); //outpu Array ( [0] => 2010 [1] => 07 [2] => 25 ) 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

جايگزين کردن رشتها اين تابع تمامي نمونهاي يک رشته را با رشته جديد تعويض ميکند
اين تابع سه ارگومان را دريافت ميکند .اولي نمونه رشته مورد جستجو,دومي رشنه جايگزين,سومي رشته اصلي که عمليات تعويض بر روي بخشهاي ان صورت ميگيرد
str_replace();
مثال:
---مثال
$x='salam man saman hastam';
echo str_replace("saman","ali",$x);//outpu salam man ali hastam

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
حذف تگهاي javascript و html
strip_tags();

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
حذف فضاي خالي ابتداي رشته
ltrim();

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

حذف فضاي خالي انتهاي رشته
rtrim();

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
حذف فضاي خالي ابتدا وانتهاي رشته
trim();

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

با اين تابه ميتوانيد تمام حروف يک رشته رابه حروف بزرگ تبديل کنيد
strtoupper();

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

با اين تابه ميتوانيد تمام حروف يک رشته رابه حروف کوچک تبديل کنيد
strtolower();

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بوسيله اين تابع ميتوان حرف اول تمامي کلمات يک رشته را به حروف بزرگ تبديل کرد
ucwords();

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

با استفاده از تابع زير  مي توان کليه علايم خط جديد پي اچ پي را به خط جديد  در اچتمل تبديل کرد
 \n convert to <br>
nl2br();

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

قالب بندي متون با استفاده از تابع زير
اين تابع يک ارگومان از نوع رشته,و دو ارگومان اختياري دريافت ميکند 
اولين رگومان اختياري عدد صحيحي است که تعداد کارکتر قالبندي شده را مشخص ميکند.دومين ارگمان اختياري, رشته اي است که بعد از تعداد کارکتر تعين شده قرار ميگيرد
در صورتي که فقط ارگومان اولي را به تابع بدهيم ,تابع متون دريافي را در قالب خطوطي که شامل 75 کارکتر است را قالب بندي خواهد کرد
wordwrap();
مثال:
---مثال
$string = '123456789';
echo wordwrap($string, 3, '-',true); //outpu 123-456-789

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تطبيق الگوها با استفاده از تابع زير
اين تابه سه ارگومان دريافت ميکند که ارگومنت  سومي اختياري است.اروگومنت اول يک عبارت منظم است ارگومنت دومرشته اي است که فرايند جستجو در انانجام ميشود
ارگومنت سوم يک ارايه است که موارد قابل تطبيق درون رشته مورد جستجورا ذخيره ميکند
preg_match();
مثال:
---مثال
$str= 'salam ali man saman hastam';
preg_match ("#(saman|ali|hoseyn)#", $str,$array); // $array == ali
//اين تابع در صورتي که موردي قابل تطبيق را درون رشته مورد جستجو پيدا کرد مقدار trueرا برميگرداند

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اين تابع مانند تابع قبلي عمل ميکند با اين تفاوت که کليه موترد قابل تطبيق را بازيابي ميکند
ارگومنت سوم ان ازنوع ارايه چند بعدي است
preg_match_all();
مثال:
---مثال
$str= 'salam ali man saman hastam';
preg_match_all ("#(saman|ali|hoseyn)#", $str,$array); // $array == ali,saman

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

جايگزين کردن الگوها با استفاده از تابع زير اين تابع سه ارگومان دريافت ميکند
اولين ارگومان يک عبارت منظم جهت تطبيق الگوهااست.دومين ارگومان رشته جايگزين.وسومين ارگومان رشته اصلي را مشخص ميکند
البته ارگومان چهارمي بصورت اختياري نيز ميپزيرد.اين ارگومان عدد صحيحي است که حد اکثر تعداد جايگزيني را مشخص ميکند
preg_replace();
مثال:
---مثال
$value= 'salam ali man saman hastam';
$value = preg_replace ("#(ali|saman)#", "...", $value);
echo $value;//outpu salam ... man ... hastam
طراحی وب سایت

----------


## SAMAN_PHP

اين تابع يک متغير را به عنوان ارگومنت دريافت ميکند و برسي ميکند که ايا متغير يک ارايه هست يا نه
is_array();

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اين تابع به عنوان ارگومنت يک ارايه را دريافت منمايد و کليد ومقدار عنصر جاري را برميگرداند
each();

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تعدادي متقير  را به عنوان ارگومنت دريافت ميکند وعناصر ارايه را به انها اختصاص ميدهد
اين تابع تنها با ارايه هاي ايندکس دار کار ميکند
list();
مثال:
$arr = array(a,b,c,c);
list($a,$b,$c) = $arr;
echo $b; //outpu b

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اين تابع امکان پيمايش عناصر ارايه را فراهم ميکند وبا استفاده از ان ديگر نيازي به حلقه نيست
اين تابع دو ارگومنت دريافت ميکند.اولي نام ارايه ودومي نام يک تابع که بوسيله ان عمل مورد نظر را بر روي عناصر انجام دهد
array_walk();

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اين تابع مرتب کردن ارايه ها را بر عهده دارد
در اين ترتيب اول اعداد بعد علامتها ودر اخر حروف را مرتب ميکند 
بعد از ترتيب عناصر ايندکس جديد ميگيرند
sort();

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اين تابع براي مرتب کردن ارايه هاي انجمني بکار ميرود و روش کار او مانند تابع قبلي است 
در اين تابع ايندکس هاي ارايه تغيير نميکند
asort();

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اين تابع ارايه هاي انجمني را بر اساس کليد هاي ان مرتب ميکند
ksort();


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اين تابع کليدها يا اندکس هاي ارايه را براي وجود کليد مورد نظر برسي ميکند.دو ارگومان اين تابع به ترتيب  نام کليد ونام ارايه است
array_key_exists();


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اين تابع ارايه را براي مقدار خاصي جستجو ميکند ودر صورت پيدا کردن مقدار مورد نظر,کليد انرا برميگرداند
دو ارگومنت اين تابع به ترتيب مقدار مورد نظر ونام ارايه است
array_search();

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يک ارايه را به عنوان ارگومان دريافت وکليدهاي انرا برميگرداند
array_keys();

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يک ارايه را به عنوان ارگومان دريافت ومقدارهاي انرا برميگرداند
array_values();

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اين تابع تعداد عناصر موجود در يک ارايه را برميگرداند
count();

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

استفاده از ساختارهاي تکرار جهت پردارش عناصر اريه
foreach();
مثال:
$arr=array(a,b,c,c);
foreach($arr as $val);
echo $val;

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ترکيب دو يا چند ارايه با هم با استفاده از تابع زير
ارگومان هاي اين تابع دو يا چند ارايه است
array_merge();

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اضافه کردن يک يا چند مقدار به ارايه با استفاده از تابع زير
ارگومان اول ان نام يک ارايه واروگومانهاي بعدي به هر تعداد  عناصري را مشخص ميکند که بايد اضافه شوند
array_push();

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
با اين تابع ميتوان اولين عنصر يک ارايه را حذف کرد
array_shift();

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بازيابي بخشي از يک ارايه با استفاده از تابع زير .اين تابع دوارگومان ضروري ويک ارکومان اختياري دريافت ميکند
ارگومانها بترتيب نام ارايه,موقعيت شروع وطول بخش مورد نظر.که اگر ارگومنت سومي مشخص نشود بخش مورد نظراز موقعيت شروع تا انتهاي ارايه  فرض ميشود
array_slice();

طراحی وب سایت

----------


## SAMAN_PHP

توابع کار با MYSQL

این توابع رو توی انترنت پیدا کردم و نوشته خودم نیست (Copyright) :بامزه: 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تعداد رکورد هاي تحت تاثير قرار گرفته در آخرين پرس و جوي انجام داده را مي گيرد
mysql_affected_rows()


 کاربر فعال را در ارتباط جاري با بانک اطلاعاتي را عوض ميکند عوض مي کند
mysql_change_user()


تنظيمات کاراکتري پيش فرض را از ارتباط جاري را باز ميگرداند
mysql_client_encoding() 


ارتباع جاري با پايگاه داده را قطع ميکند
mysql_close() 


 يک ارتباط جديد با پايگاه داده برقرار مي کند
mysql_connect()


 يک بانک اطلاعاتي ميسازد
mysql_create_db()


 نشانگر (پيوينتر) داخلي مجموعه جواب را حرکت مي دهد
mysql_data_seek()


 اطلاعات جواب پرس و جو را مي گيرد
mysql_db_name()


 پرس و جو را ارسال مي کند
mysql_db_query()



 بانک اطلاعاتي را حذف ميکند
mysql_drop_db()


شماره خطاي ايجاد شده در آخرين عمليات را باز مي گرداند
mysql_errno() 


 متن خطاي ايجاد شده در آخرين عمليات را باز ميگرداند
mysql_error()


يک رشته را براي کار با بانک اطلاعاتي تطبيق مي کند
mysql_escape_string()


 يک مجموعه جواب بازگشتي را در آرايه اي انجمني يا انديسي يا هر دو مي ريزد
mysql_fetch_array()


 يک مجموعه جواب بازگشتي را در آرايه اي انجمني مي ريزد
mysql_fetch_assoc()


 اطلاعات يک ستون را از يک مجموعه جواب ميگيرد و يک شي را باز ميگرداند
mysql_fetch_field()


 طول هر کدام از جواب هاي خروجي را باز مي گرداند
mysql_fetch_lengths()


 يک مجموعه جواب را در يک شي مي ريزد 
mysql_fetch_object()


 يک مجموعه جواب را به صورت يک آرايه شمارشي در مي آورد
mysql_fetch_row()


 نمايه فيلد معرفي شده در مجموعه جواب را باز مي گرداند
mysql_field_flags()


 طول فيلد مشخص شده را باز ميگرداند
mysql_field_len()


 نام فيلد مشخص شده در مجموعه جواب را باز مي گرداند
mysql_field_name()


 نشانه گر جواب را در فيلد مبدا مشخص شده قرار مي دهد
mysql_field_seek()


 نام جدولي را که فيلد در آن قرار دارد را باز مي گرداند
mysql_field_table()


 نوع فيلد موجود در مجموعه جواب را باز مي گرداند
mysql_field_type()


 حافظه را از مجموعه جواب خالي مي کند
mysql_free_result()


 اطلاعات خدمات گيرنده پايگاه داده را بدست مي آورد
mysql_get_client_info()


 اطلاعات ميزبان پايگاه داده را بدست مي آورد
mysql_get_host_info()


 پروتکل(قوانين) مورد استفاده در پايگاه داده را ميگيرد نسخه
mysql_get_proto_info()


اطلاعات خدمات دهنده پايگاه داده را بدست مي آورد
mysql_get_server_info()


 اطلاعاتي در مورد جديدترين پرسش و پاسخ را باز مي گرداند
mysql_info()


 شناسه آخرين فيلد اضافه شده را باز مي گرداند
mysql_insert_id()


 بانک هاي اطلاعاتي موجود را نشان مي دهد
mysql_list_dbs()


 ستون هاي جدول را نشان مي دهد
mysql_list_fields()


 پردازش هاي انجام شده را نشان مي دهد
mysql_list_processes()


ليست جدول هاي يک بانک اطلاعاتي را نشان مي دهد
mysql_list_tables() 


تعداد فيلد هاي يک مجموعه جواب را باز مي گرداند
mysql_num_fields() 


 تعداد سطرهاي يک مجموعه جواب را باز مي گرداند
mysql_num_rows()


 يک اتصال دائمي با پايگاه داده بر قرار مي کند
mysql_pconnect()


 يک ارتباط را پينگ مي کند و در صورت برقرار نبودن ارتباط آنرا برقرار ميسازد
mysql_ping()


 يک پرس و جو را ارسال ميکند
mysql_query()


کاراکتر هاي ويژه را در يک رشته براي استفاده از پايگاه داده بهينه ميکند و در اين عمل از تنظيمات کاراکتري موجود در پايگاه داده استفاده مي کند.
mysql_real_escape_string()


اطلاعات مجموعه جواب را باز ميگرداند
mysql_result() 


يک بانک اطلاعاتي را نتخاب مي کند
mysql_select_db() 


 وضعيت سيستم جاري را باز مي گرداند
mysql_stat()


 نام جدول فيلد را باز ميگرداند
mysql_tablename()


جاري را باز مي گرداند thread شناسه
mysql_thread_id()


 يک پرس و جو را بدون واسطه به پايگاه داده ارسال مي کند
mysql_unbuffered_query()
طراحی وب سایت

----------


## SAMAN_PHP

چه استقبال گرمی شد از این تاپیک :لبخند گشاده!: 
منوباش که چند تا تابع جدید اماده کردم . فک کنم باید بیخیال این تاپیک بشم :متفکر:

----------


## e_E2008

آقا دمت گرم

----------


## narsic

> چه استقبال گرمی شد از این تاپیک
> منوباش که چند تا تابع جدید اماده کردم . فک کنم باید بیخیال این تاپیک بشم


با سلام
دوست عزیز انتضار نداشته باش که مدیریان یا همه ی کاربران یکدفعه بیان و ازت تشکر و قدردانی کنن یا حتی زمان بزارن و تابع بیارن معرفی کنن .
اینجا اکثر دوستانی که هستن یا به زبان انگلیسی کاملا تسلط دارن یا در حد خوندن خوبن برای همینه که ترجیح میدن از سایت رسمی PHP استفاده کنن که هم کامل هست و هم میتونین جستجوی کاملی درش انجام بدن .
اما من پیشنهاد میکنم که در این تاپیک کسی پست بیهوده نزنه منم این پست رو چند روز آینده حذف میکنم .
شما هم ادامه بده مطمئا یه تاپیک خوب و کامل ازش در میاد البته به کمک دوستان .
موفق باشید

----------


## SAMAN_PHP

> دوست عزیز انتضار نداشته باش که مدیریان یا همه ی کاربران یکدفعه بیان و ازت تشکر و قدردانی کنن یا حتی زمان بزارن و تابع بیارن معرفی کنن


منظورم از استقبال تشکر نیست.و چرا وقت نذارن , چه کاری بهتر از کمک به یک برنامه نویس
درضمن من تاپیک های دیدم که فقط چهار پنجتا تابع معرفی کردن  ولی کلی بازدید داشتن

اینجا اکثر دوستانی که هستن یا به زبان انگلیسی کاملا تسلط دارن یا در حد خوندن خوبن 
دیگه بهتر پس حتما بیان یه چندتا تابع معرفی کنن .همه که انگلیسیشون خوب نیست یکیشون  من :لبخند گشاده!:  . به هر حال معرفی توابع کاربردی میتونه  به کار خیلی ها بیاد حتی حرفه ای ها

----------


## SAMAN_PHP

یافتن کوچکترین عدد بین چندین عدد با استفاده از تابع زیر
 echo  min(5,3,6); //output 3 



این تابع برعکس تابع بالایی کار میکند
 echo  max(5,3,6); //output 6



این تابع عدد را به سمت بالا گرد میکند
 echo  ceil(1.4); //output 2



این تابع عدد را به سمت پایین گرد میکند
 echo  floor(1.6); //output 1



این تابع عدد را به نزدیکترین عدد کامل,گرد میکند. این تابع همچنین ارگومانی بصورت اختیاری
را برای تعیین دقت محاسبه دریافت میکند.مثال زیر عدد را تا دو رقم اعشار گرد میکند
 echo  round(2.590,2); //output 2.59 

شما همچنین میتوانید با دادن  عدد منفی یعنوان ارگومان دوم ,اعداد صحیح را روند کنید
 echo  round(2599,-2); //output 2600



تولید اعداد تصادفی با استفاده از توبع زیر 
این دو تابع دو ارگومان اختیاری دریافت مکنند که محدوده انتخاب را تعیین مکنند
 echo  rand();
 echo  mt_rand(50,100);



تبدیل باینری به دسیمال
 echo  bindec(1010);  //output 10

تبدیل دسیمال به باینری
 echo  decbin(10);  //output 1010

تبدیل باینری به هگزا
 echo  bin2hex(1010); //output 31303130




تبدیل دسیمال به هگزا
 echo  dechex(10); //output a

تبدیل هگزا به دسیمال
 echo  hexdec(a); //output 10



تبدیل دسیمال یه اکتال
 echo  decoct(100); //output 144

تبدیل اکتال به دسیمال 
 echo  octdec(144); //output 100




این تابع جهت بدست اوردن جذر یک عدد بکار میرود
 echo sqrt(9); //output 3




برای بدست اوردن توان یک عدد از تابع زیر استفاده میشود
ارگومان های این تابع به ترتیب پایه وتوان است 
 echo  pow(2,3); //output 8
طراحی وب سایت

----------


## SAMAN_PHP

این دوتا رو یادم رفته بود

تابع زير کارتقسيم (گروه بندي)عدد به هزارگان همراه با گردکردن اعشار را انجام ميدهد
اين تابع ميتواند يک يا دو يا چهار ارگومان دريافت کند
ارگومنت اول عدد مورد نظر ارگومنت دوم دقت اعشار وارگومنت سوم وچهارم کارکترهاي جدا کننده هستن

echo number_format(1000000); //output  1,000,000
echo number_format(1000000.356,2); //output  1,000,000.36
echo number_format(1000000.356,2,'-','/'); //output  1/000/000-36

##################################################  ###############

تابع زير براي قالب بند ي مقادير پولي به کار ميرود دو ارگومان اين تابع به ترتيب فرمت قالب بندي وعدد مورد نظر
البته اين تابع در ويندوز قابل استفاده نيست
money_format();

----------


## SAMAN_PHP

نشان دادن منطقه زماني فعلي سيستم

echo date_default_timezone_get (); //Output: Asia/Tehran

##################################################  ####
ست کردن منطقه زماني مورد نظر براي سيستم

//ايران
date_default_timezone_set('Asia/Tehran');

##################################################  ####
تابع زير تعداد ثانيه هاي گذشته از اول ژانويه1970 تا زمان حال رابرميگرداند که به ان برچسب زمان  ميگويند

//2010/08/29 14:45:00
time(); //Output:  1283093100

##################################################  ####

اين تابع يک ارايه انجمني که شامل موارد زير است را برميگرداند
اين موارد بترتيب :تعداد ثانيه ,ميکرو ثانيه ,اختلاف زماني با گرينويچ بصورت دقيقه اي ومقدار يک يا صفر که نشانگرجلو بردن ساعت است
gettimeofday()

print_r( gettimeofday()); //Output: Array ( [sec] => 1283101344 [usec] => 906252 [minuteswest] => -270 [dsttime] => 1 )
//عدد بعد از نقطه ميکرو ثانيه است
echo gettimeofday(true); //Output: 1283101344.906252

##################################################  ####

خروجي اين تابع همانند تابع تايم بوده ولي بصورت اعشار ,که عدد بعد از اعشار ميکرو ثانيه ميباشد

echo microtime(true); //Output: 1283116216.4375

##################################################  ####

تبديل تاريخ مورد نظر به ثانيه
اين تابع مقدار ثانيه هاي گذشته از تاريخ اول ژانويه 1970 تا,تاريخ مورد نظر ما را ميدهد
ارگومانهاي اين تابع به ترتيب :ساعت ,دقيقه, ثانيه, ماه ,روز و سال هستند

echo mktime(10,0,0,8,29,2010); //Output: 1283059800
##################################################  ####

اين تابع کار تابع بالايي را برحسب گرينويچ انجام ميدهد

echo gmmktime(10,0,0,8,29,2010);  //Output: 1283076000

##################################################  ####

خروجي اين تابع همانند تابع فوق بوده ولي بجاي ارقام ,نام زمان را بصورت حروفي دريافت ميکند

echo strtotime('28 August 2010'); //Output: 1282953600
//زمان حال
echo strtotime("now"); //Output: 1283115424
//يکشنبه هفته جاري
echo strtotime("Sunday"); //Output: 1283040000

##################################################  ####
تابع زير با استفاده از قالب ورودي  تاريخ وزمان را بصورت قالب بندي شده نمايش ميدهد 
اين تابع دوارگومان اولي اجباري ومجموعه اي از کارکترهاي خاص که قالب زمان را تعيين ميکنند 
و دومي اختياري که يک برچسب زمان است,را دريافت ميکند
***ليست کارکترهاي قالب بندي***
a am يا pm
s ثانيه
i دقيقه
h ساعت بصورت 12ساعته
H ساعت بصورت 24 ساعته
d روز به صورت رقمي
D روز به صورت سه حرفي
l نام کامل روز 
m ماه بصورت رقمي
M نام سه حرفي ماه
F نام کامل ماه
Y سال

//زمان حال
echo date('Y/m/d H:i:s');  //Output: 2010/08/29 14:19:02

//شيش روز جلوتر
$time = time() + 518400;
echo date('Y/m/d',$time);  //Output: 2010/09/04

//يک روز عقبتر
$time = time() - 86400;
echo date('Y/m/d',$time);  //Output: 2010/08/28

##################################################  ####

استفاده از اين تابع همانند تابع قبلي با اين تفاوت که زمان را بر حسب گرينويچ پردازش ونمايش ميدهد

gmdate() 

##################################################  ####

کار اين تابع شبيه تابع date ولي فقط يک کارکتر را به عنوان قالب ميپزيرد

echo idate('Y'); //2010

##################################################  ####

تابع زير يک ارايه انجمني که شامل موارد زير ميباشد را برميگرداند
اين تابع همچنين يک برچسب زمان رانيز مي پزيردوزمان مورد نظر را بجاي زمان حال محاسبه ميکند
اين موارد به ترتيب:ثانيه ,دقيقه,ساعت ,روز از ماه ,روز از هفته, ماه از سال,سال,روز از سال 
نام روز, نام ماه وبرچسب زمان هستند
getdate()


//حال
print_r( getdate()); //Output: Array ( [seconds] => 37 [minutes] => 38 [hours] => 14 [mday] => 29
 //[wday] => 0 [mon] => 8 [year] => 2010 [yday] => 240 [weekday] => Sunday [month] => August [0] => 1283092717 )

//يک روز قبل
$time = time() - 86400;
print_r( getdate($time)); //Output:  Array ( [seconds] => 52 [minutes] => 37 [hours] => 14 [mday] => 28 
//[wday] => 6 [mon] => 8 [year] => 2010 [yday] => 239 [weekday] => Saturday [month] => August [0] => 1283006272 )

##################################################  ####

اين تابع چک ميند که تاريخ مورد نظر معتبر هست يا نه ونتيجه را بصورت بولين برميگرداند
checkdate()

var_dump(checkdate(12, 31, 2000)); //Output: bool(true)
var_dump(checkdate(2, 29, 2001)); //Output: bool(false)

----------


## sahar15125

session_save_path();
تابع بدون آرگومنت مسير ذخيره سازي فايل هاي جلسه را نمايش مي دهد
و اگر نام دايركتوري بعنوان آرگومنت وارد شود مسير را بعنوان مسير ذخيره سازي فايل هاي جلسه بكار مي برد :قلب: 
ولي من خروجي ندارم !!!

----------


## SAMAN_PHP

> ولي من خروجي ندارم !!!


منظورت از خروجی چیه؟ میخواهی مسیر رو روی صفحه چاپ کنی؟ با echo اینکارو کن

----------


## funpatogh

> session_save_path();تابع بدون آرگومنت مسير ذخيره سازي فايل هاي جلسه را نمايش مي دهد
> و اگر نام دايركتوري بعنوان آرگومنت وارد شود مسير را بعنوان مسير ذخيره سازي فايل هاي جلسه بكار مي برد
> ولي من خروجي ندارم !!!



<?php
  session_save_path('session');
  session_start();
  echo session_save_path();
  
?>

یادت باشه فولدر session هم باید کنار همین فایل باشه

----------


## funpatogh

این تابع هم برای تنظیم ساعت به ساعت محلی هر شهر و کشوری استفاده میشود

putenv('TZ=Asia/Tehran');
مثل date_default_timezone_set('Asia/Tehran');

----------


## funpatogh

کار با فایل ها و دایرکتوری ها

برای ایجاد یک فایل و باز کردن یک فایل از تابع fopen استفاده میشه

<?php
  $file="1.txt";
  $fp=fopen($file,'r');
?>
آر گومان اول مسیر فایل و آرگومان دوم یکی از مقادیر زیر میباشد که نوع کار این تابع رو مشخص میکنه 
اگر r بود فایل فقط خواندنی می باشد و چنانچه فایل موجود نباشد خطا می دهد اشاره گر هم به ابتدای فایل اشاره میکند
اگر w بود فایل فقط نوشتنی می باشد و اشاره گر به ابتدای فایل اشاره میکند اگر فایل موجود نباشد آنرا ایجاد میکند با این روش محتویات قبلی فایل از بین میرود
اگر a بود فایل فقط نوشتنی می باشد و اشاره گر به انتهای فایل اشاره میکند و محتویات را از بین نمیبرد چنانچه فایل موجود نباشد آنرا ایجاد میکند

-------------------------------
نوشتن در فایل

fwrite($fp,"salam");
آرگومان اول اشاره گر و آرگومان دوم هم مقداری که قرار هست در فایل نوشته بشود
----------------------------
خواندن فایل

echo fread($fp,10);
آرگومان دوم تعداد کاراکتر هایی که باید خوانده شود
--------------------------------
بستن یک فایل

fclose($file);
----------------------------------------------
حجم یک فایل رو بر حسب بایت بر میگردونه

filesize("file.txt");
-----------------------------------

fseek($fp,20);
موقعیت فعلی اشاره گر رو به کاراکتر 20 در فایل میبرد
----------------------------------------

echo ftell($fp);
موقعیت فعلی اشاره گر را چاپ میکند که در کجای فایل قرار دارد
----------------------------------------------
rewind();
این تابع اشاره گر رو به ابتدای فایل میبره
-----------------
fpassthru
چنانچه فایل رو با fread و یا  ... خوانده باشید با این تابع از ادامه جایی که خوانده شده  تا انتهای فایل شروع به خواندن خواهد کرد و آنرا در مرورگر چاپ میکند


  fpassthru($fp);
-------------------------------------
touch
یک فایل بدون هیچ دردسری ایجاد میکند

touch('file.txt');
----------------------------
is_file()
برای تشخیص فایل بودن استفاده میشود

if(is_file('123.doc'))
echo "file";
else
echo "no file";
----------------
حذف فایل

unlink('file.txt');
کپی فایل

copy('file.txt','copy_file.txt');
------------------------
تغییر نام فایل

rename('file.txt','123.txt');
---------------------------------
تشخصی فایل یا دایرکتوری بودن

<?php
 echo filetype('1.txt'); //file
 echo filetype('/dir');//dir
?>
---------------------------------------------
تاریخ ساخت فایل ,  آخرین تغییر و آخرین دستیابی به فایل که تایم استمپ بر میگردونه

filectime('file.txt);
fileatime('file.txt);
filemtime('file.txt);
با تابع date ترکیبش کنید و استفاده کنید

echo date("Y m d H:i:s L",filectime('file.txt'));
-------------------------------------------------
موجود بودن یک فایل 

file_exists('file.txt');
-----------------------------------------
تشخیص دایرکتوری بودن 

is_dir
if(is_dir("/dir"))
echo "dir";
else
echo "not dir";
-------------------------------------------------
باز کردن یک دایرکتوری opendir

$fp=opendir("c:\\windows");
-----------------------------------
خواندن محتویات یک دایرکتوری readdir

readdir($fp):
این تابع هر بار که ا جرا میشه یک فایل یا یک دایرکتوری رو میخونه و وقتی به انتهای دایرکتوری اصلی برسه فالس بر میگردونه اگر توی یک حلقه به کار برده بشه میتونیم تمام محتویات یک دایرکتوری رو بخونیم


$dir="c:\\windows";
 $fp=opendir($dir);
 while(  $read=readdir($fp)  ){
     echo $read."<br>";
 }
------------------------
ساخت یک دایرکتوری mkdir

mkdir("dir");
-------------------------
حذف دایرکتوری rmdir

rmdir("dir");
-------------------------
مشخص کردن دایرکتوری کاری فعلی getcwd();'

echo getcwd();
-------------------------
تغییر دایرکتوری کاری فعلی chdir():

chdir("directory"):
-------------------------------------------
rewinddir اشاره گر رو به اولین عنصر یک دایرکتوری میبره

--------------------------------------------------
تعییر مقدار فضای کل و خالی یک دایرکتوری و یا درایو

disk_total_space("d:");
disk_free_space("c:");
که اگر نتیجه رو بر (1024*1024) تقسیم کنید میشه Mb مگابایت

---------------------------
خواندن کل محتویات یک فایل 

$text=file_get_contents("file.txt");
که میتونیم خروجی رو در یک string ذخیره کنیم و هر بلایی که میخواهیم سرش بیاریم
-------------------------------------------
خواندن خط به خط یک فایل و ریختن در آرایه   file();

array file("file.txt");
تابع فایل هر خط فایل رو در یک عنصر از آرایه قرار میدهد و خط های خالی و یا n\ رو هم یک عنصر در نظر میگیرد
----------------------------
readfile()
کل محتویات فایل رو میخونه و نتیجه رو در مرورگر چاپ میکنه به همراه سایز فایل
--------------------------------------------
خوندن یک کاراکتر از فایل

echo fgetc($fp);
آرگومان این تابع اشاره گر فایل می باشد
-------------------------------------------------
خوندن خط به خط از یک فایل

fgets($fp,1024);
---------------------------------------------
خواندن خط به خط و بر اساس یک جدا کننده که کاراکتر می باشد و در آرگومان سوم تابع تعیین میشود که هر وقت به جداکننده برسه اون مقدار در یک عنصر قرار میگیره و هر خط رو به یک آرایه مستقل تبدیل میکنه

fgetcsv($fp,1024,"-");
مثال :

while(!feof){
$array=fgetcsv($fp,1024,"-");
print_r($array);
}
-----------------------------
feof();
این تابع زمانی که به انتهای یک فایل برسد True بر می گرداند که در مثال بالا کاربردش رو می بینید

----------------------------
تغییر مجوز یک فایل

chmode("file.txt",0777);
--------------------------------------------
مشخص کردن نام یک فایل

basename(__FILE__,".php");
این تابه مسیر کامل یک فایل رو میگیره و اسم فایل رو بر میگردونه اگر در آرگومان دوم که اختیاری هست پسوند فایل رو بنویسیم در خروجی اسم فایل رو فقط خواهیم داشت
------------------------
مشخص کردن دایرکتوری یک فایل

dirname(__FILE__);
اگر مسری که دادیم آخرش به یک فایل ختم نشه خروجی آخرین دایرکتوری خواهد بود
---------------------------------------------
pathinfo()
این تابع مسیر فایل رو میگیرد و در خروجی یک آرایه انجمنی بر میگرداند که شامل نام فایل, مسیر فایل و ... می باشد

Array (     [dirname] => C:\     [basename] => noname41.php     [extension] => php     [filename] => noname41 ) 
----------------------------
انتقال فایل از دایرکتوری موقت به مسیر دلخواه ما

move_uploaded_file($_FILES['file']['tmp_name'],$_FILES['file']['name']);

----------


## funpatogh

کار با ftp
کانکت شدن به ftp

$id=ftp_connect($ip,21,90);
مقدار پیش فرض  زمان 90 ثانیه
مقدار پیش فرض پورت هم 21 می باشد
---------------------
لاگین شدن به ftp

ftp_login($id,$user,$pass);
آرگومان اول متغییر اشاره گر و آرگومان دوم نام کاربری و آرگومان سوم هم رمز عبور می باشد
---------------------------------------------------------
لیست کردن فایل ها و دایرکتوری های یک دایرکتوری اصلی

array ftp_nlist($id,"www");
این تابع خروجی که میدهد یک آرایه می باشد که با foreach میشه مقادیر آرایه که شامل نام فایل ها و دایرکتوری ها می باشد رو در آورد
آرگومان اول اشاره گر و آرگومان دوم هم اسم دایرکتوری
-----------------------------------------------
حذف یک فایل

ftp_delete($id,"file.txt");
----------------------------
حذف یک دایرکتوری

ftp_rmdir($id,"dir");
----------------------------
ایجاد یک دایرکتوری

ftp_mkdir($id,"directory");
-------------------------------
مشخص کردن دایرکتوری کاری فعلی

ftp_pwd($id);
تنها آرگومانی که میگیره اشاره گر می باشد

-------------------------------------
تغییر دایرکتوری کاری

ftp_chdir($id,"direnew");




-----------------------------------
انتخاب دایرکتوری والد

ftp_cdup($id);
--------------------------------------------
مشخص کردن حجم یک فایل

ftp_size($id,"file.txt");
-------------------------------------------
اپلود فایل

ftp_put($id,"file_maghsad.txt","file_mabda.txt",FT  P_ASCII);
آرگومان اول اشاره گر
آرگومان دوم اسم فایلی که توی هاست قرار میگیره
آرگومان سوم اسم فایلی که از PC آپلود میشود
آرگومان 4 هم یکی از مقادیر FTP_ASCII و FTP_BINARY قرار می گیره
---------------------------------------------------------
دانلود فایل

ftp_get($id,"file_maghsad.txt","file_mabda.txt",FT  P_ASCII);
آرگومان اول اشاره گر
آرگومان دوم اسم فایلی که توی pc قرار میگیره
آرگومان سوم اسم فایلی که از هاست قرار هست دانلود بشود
آرگومان 4 هم یکی از مقادیر FTP_ASCII و FTP_BINARY قرار می گیره
---------------------------------------------
ftp_exec();
اجرای دستورات لینوکس

ftp_exec($id,"command linux");

----------


## رضا قربانی

آقای funpatogh ممنون ولی چه خوب می شد خروجی کد ها هم جولو می نوشتید

بازم ممنون

----------


## funpatogh

> آقای funpatogh ممنون ولی چه خوب می شد خروجی کد ها هم جولو می نوشتید
> 
> بازم ممنون


انشاالله در آموزش های بعدی خروجی هم میگزارم

----------


## abdollah110110

معرفی و توضیح توابع آرایه در فایل زیر:

----------


## jalaladdin

این دستور به چه معناست
if(isset($submit)){}

----------


## funpatogh

> این دستور به چه معناست
> if(isset($submit)){}


یعنی حتما باید متغییری به نام submit توی برنامه وجود داشته باشد که این کلید میتونه شامل مقادیری بجز null باشد
اگر $submit وجود نداشته باشد
یا مقدارش null باشد این شرط بر قرار نیست

----------


## jalaladdin

ممنون لطفا در مورد این دو د ستور را برایم توضیح دهید
ob_start();

ob_end_flush();

----------


## funpatogh

اولی برای استارت کردن بافر هست که بعد از این تابع هر چیزی بنویسید توی بافر نگه داشته میشود
تابع دوم هم محتویات بافر رو به سمت مرورگر میفرستد و بافر رو خالی میکند و بافر کردن خاتمه داده میشود

----------


## jalaladdin

این تابع چیست؟
array_rand

----------


## funpatogh

> این تابع چیست؟
> array_rand


یکی از کلید های آرایه را به صورت راندوم بر میگردونه

----------


## alirayaneh

سلام دوستان
در ابتدا عذر خواهی میکنم که درخواست مطرح کردم ...(تاپیک چند هفته ای ساکت بود خواستم دوباره فعال شه)
تابعی میخوام که بعد از چند ثانیه یه دستور رو اجرا کنه لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## funpatogh

sleep(3);
$string=file_get_contents("file.txt");

----------


## alirayaneh

با تشکر از شما اما این تابع کار لود کل صفحه رو به تاخیر میندازه که در برنامه های آجاکس این تابع زیاد جالب نیست
من قبلا تابع ای دیدم که یک دستور مثلا چاپ یک رشته با توقف انجام میداد بدون وقفه در لود صفحه

یچیزی شبح تایم شیفت

راستی معادل این دستور در html چیه یا جاوا

----------


## jalaladdin

[PHP]$_POST['subject'][/PHP
یعنی چه؟

----------


## funpatogh

مقدار کلید subject رو که توسط پست ارسال شده رو می گیره

----------


## SAMAN_PHP

سلام
بچه ها توابع اینجا رو به pdf تبدیل کردم اگه کسی خواست می تونه از اینجا دانلود کنه

----------


## jalaladdin

بسیار عالیست

----------


## MSN_Issue

> با تشکر از شما اما این تابع کار لود کل صفحه رو به تاخیر میندازه که در برنامه های آجاکس این تابع زیاد جالب نیست
> من قبلا تابع ای دیدم که یک دستور مثلا چاپ یک رشته با توقف انجام میداد بدون وقفه در لود صفحه
> 
> یچیزی شبح تایم شیفت
> 
> راستی معادل این دستور در html چیه یا جاوا


این کار رو میتونید با جاوا اسکریپت انجام بدید ... !
setTimeout('yourFunc()' , 3000)
عدد 3000 بر حسب میلی ثانیه هست که میشه 3 ثانیه . 
کاری رو هم که میخواید بعد از 3ثانیه انجام بشه رو باید توی تابع yourFunc() بذارید .

----------


## starkboy

لينك pdf كار نميكنه .
ميشه در همينجا پيوست كنيد ؟

----------


## رضا قربانی

> لينك pdf كار نميكنه .
> ميشه در همينجا پيوست كنيد ؟


 من چند تا فایل داشتم که به دردتون می خوره و خیلی مفید هستن :متفکر: 
یکیشون حجمش یه کم زیاد برود براتون جای دیگه آپلود کردم.
می تونید دریافتشون کنید  :لبخند: 

موفق باشید
اولی :
http://www.upload4files.tk/download....f61f841f42c498
دومی :

----------


## tux-world

> ممنون لطفا در مورد این دو د ستور را برایم توضیح دهید
> ob_start();
> ob_end_flush();


 سلام خسته نباشید این بافر کردن به چه دردی می خوره ؟

----------


## pcbrain

سلام گفتم شما حتما پي اچ پي بلدي يه سئوال دارم
من ميخواستم يك صفحه اي كه پر از كلمه كليديه را توي سايت خودم لود كنم توي صفحه اول
ميخواستم يه جوري باشه كه هيچ كاربري اونو نبينه ولي گوگل ايندكس كنه
ديده بودم خيلي از سايت ها اين كارو ميكنند

شنيدم با دستورات iframe اين كارو انجام ميدند
كسي بلده

ادرس سايتم
www.djdownload.ir
ادرس اون صفحه
www.djdownload.ir/curl/index.php
در ضمن از وردپرس استفاده ميكنم

----------


## pcbrain

من ميخواستم يك صفحه اي كه پر از كلمه كليديه را توي سايت خودم لود كنم توي صفحه اول
ميخواستم يه جوري باشه كه هيچ كاربري اونو نبينه ولي گوگل ايندكس كنه
ديده بودم خيلي از سايت ها اين كارو ميكنند

شنيدم با دستورات iframe اين كارو انجام ميدند
كسي بلده

ادرس سايتم
www.djdownload.ir
ادرس اون صفحه
www.djdownload.ir/curl/index.php
در ضمن از وردپرس استفاده ميكنم

----------


## sargardoon

> با سلام
> دوست عزیز انتضار نداشته باش که مدیریان یا همه ی کاربران یکدفعه بیان و ازت تشکر و قدردانی کنن یا حتی زمان بزارن و تابع بیارن معرفی کنن .
> اینجا اکثر دوستانی که هستن یا به زبان انگلیسی کاملا تسلط دارن یا در حد خوندن خوبن برای همینه که ترجیح میدن از سایت رسمی PHP استفاده کنن که هم کامل هست و هم میتونین جستجوی کاملی درش انجام بدن .
> اما من پیشنهاد میکنم که در این تاپیک کسی پست بیهوده نزنه منم این پست رو چند روز آینده حذف میکنم .
> شما هم ادامه بده مطمئا یه تاپیک خوب و کامل ازش در میاد البته به کمک دوستان .
> موفق باشید


دوست عزیز کار هر دو SAMAN_PHP و funpatogh و دیگر دوستانی که سعی کردن که به دیگران کمک کنند کار خیلی بزرگی کردند و باید ازشون ممنون بود. متاسفانه برای موضوعات خوب و تخصصی زیاد استقبال نمیشه.
در رابطه با زبان انگلیسی که ذکر کردید شاید 99% بلد باشند ولی ما باید سعی کنیم برای آن 1% که نمیدونند بنویسیم و آگاه کنیم....  :لبخند: 

موفق باشید.

----------


## طاها حک

> سلام خسته نباشید این بافر کردن به چه دردی می خوره ؟


این دو تا دستور 

ob_start();
ob_end_flush();
بعضی جاها به درد می خورن مثلاً headerlocation بدون این دوتا دستور رو سرور کار نمی کنه، ولی رو سیستم خودتون خیلی خوب هم کار می کنه.




> [PHP]$_POST['subject'][/PHP
> یعنی چه؟


یعنی متغیر subject (که حالا می تونه اسم یه باکس باشه یا هرچی دیگه) رو تو یه صفحه مقدار بدی و اون رو با POST از فرمت بفرستی به یه صفحه دیگه. تو صفحه گیرنده برای گرفتن مقدار این متغیر باید همون دستور بالا رو بنویسی

----------


## hosein.nouri

> چه استقبال گرمی شد از این تاپیک
> منوباش که چند تا تابع جدید اماده کردم . فک کنم باید بیخیال این تاپیک بشم


آقا ممنون از لطفت.عالیه

----------


## alismith

سلام
این تابع برای تشخیص مقادیر عددی به کار میره :


is_numeric()


مثال:


 $digit = 123;
  
  
   if(is_numeric($digit)){
	   
	   echo 'True';
	   
	   }else{
		   
		    echo 'False';
		   
		   }
		   
		 //output: True


موفق باشید

----------


## alismith

این تابع هم برای جستجو در ارایه استفاده میشه :


in_array()


که دو آرگومان دریافت می کنه که اولی مقدار مورد جستجو و دومی نام ارایه مورد نظر می باشد

موفق باشید

----------


## armsoftpc

به نام خدا
با سلام 
دستت درد نکنه واقعا کارت عالی بود.لطفا اگر وقت دارید بازهم ادامه اش بدهید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## armsoftpc

به نام خدا
با سلام



> بعضی جاها به درد می خورن مثلاً headerlocation بدون این دوتا دستور رو  سرور کار نمی کنه، ولی رو سیستم خودتون خیلی خوب هم کار می کنه.


تابعی هم نام وجود داره که توی سرور هم خوب کار کنه! :بوس:

----------


## M0TR!X

سلام.

توابعی که برای فرستادن requst  کاربرد دارن رو معرفی کنید و یه مثال بزنید ممنون میشم !

----------


## mojtaba.gh

:قلب: سلام
دمت گرم خیلی خوب بود
ا

----------


## dashjalal

سلام به دوستای عزیز
یه تابعی رو یه بار توی یه کد از دوستم دیدم که متن های یه فایل تکست رو میخوند و با دستور پرینت هم چاپ میکرد .
مثلا 10 تا خط کوتاه توی فایل 1.txt بود و همهی اونها رو چاپ کرد و فایل تکست به ایان صورت بود :
neveshteye khate 1

neveshteye khate 2

neveshteye khate 3

neveshteye khate 4

neveshteye khate 5

و خروجی هم به این صورت چاپ شد .
تو تابع (!) بود . حالت مقایسه ای داشت .
معذرت از توضیحات زیاد .
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین .

----------


## MMSHFE

function display($file) {
    if(file_exists($file)) {
        $fp = fopen($file, 'r');
        if($fp) {
            while(!feof($fp)) {
                print(fgets($fp).'<br/>'.PHP_EOL);
            }
            fclose($fp);
        }
    }
}

----------


## dashjalal

ممنون از شما دوست عزیز .

----------


## AriaGlobal

با سلام؛
من به تابعي نیاز داشتم که Content صفحه اي رو بدست بیارم که در هنگام باز شدن سایت یوزر و پس رو میگیره، مثل Cpanel و صفحه کاربري سی سی پ.روکسي : نمونه » http://81.17.27.60:88/ 

همیشه از تابع file_get_contents استفاده میکردم اما الان واسه این جواب نمیده،
و یه سوال دیگه؛ چطوري متد هاي Post رو هم به اون لینک مورد نظر بفرستم و Content صفحه رو بدست بیارم ؟

با تشکر.

----------


## nariman_t

بسیار عالی ادامه بدین یه مرجعی برای بچه ها میشه شاید کسی یه تابع رو ندونه اینجا باهاش آشنا بشه

----------


## رضا قربانی

سلام و خسته تباشید
*تابعی هست مثلا دو تا ساعت و دقیقه رو با هم جمع کنه ؟؟ مثلا 10:30 رو جمع کنه با 10:30 که جوابش باید بشه 21*
ممنون میشم ؟









===============

اینم چند تا تابع از من برای اینکه تاپیک خوابیده :ی


echo str_repeat("-=", 10);//Out-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////And///////////

echo hash('ripemd160', 'The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog.'); ///Out ec457d0a974c48d5685a7efa03d137dc8bbde7e3

----------


## MMSHFE

> سلام و خسته نباشید
> *تابعی هست مثلا دو تا ساعت و دقیقه رو با هم جمع کنه ؟؟ مثلا 10:30 رو جمع کنه با 10:30 که جوابش باید بشه 21*
> ممنون میشم ؟


 
<?php
    function AddTimes($time1, $time2) {
        list($h1, $s1) = explode(':', $time1);
        list($h2, $s2) = explode(':', $time2);
        $h = intval($h1) + intval($h2);
        $s = intval($s1) + intval($s2);
        $h += ceil($s / 60);
        $s %= 60;
        if($h < 10) {
            $h = '0' . $h;
        }
        if($s < 10) {
            $s = '0' . $s;
        }
        return $h . ':' . $s;
    }
?>

----------


## رضا قربانی

ممنون و تشکر
برای ضرب یک ساعت در یک عدد باید چی کار کنم : مثلا نیم ساعت  30  ضرب بشه با  3 که جوابش میشه 01:30
یا
45 دقیقه ضرب بشه با 3 که جوابش میشه 02:15

----------


## MMSHFE

منطقش همونه. کافیه ساعت و دقیقه رو جداگانه بگیرین، بعد ضرب رو جداگانه انجام بدین، خارج قسمت تقسیم دقیقه بر 60 رو به ساعت اضافه کنید و باقیمانده رو توی دقیقه نگه دارین. مثال:

<?php
    function TimeMul($time, $num) {
        list($h, $m) = explode(':', $time);
        $h = intval($h) * $num;
        $m = intval($m) * $num;
        $h += floor($h / 60);
        $m %= 60;
        if($h < 10) {
            $h = '0' . $h;
        }
        if($m < 10) {
            $m = '0' . $m;
        }
        return $h . ':' . $m;
    }
?>

----------


## morudi

اگه ممکن هست یکم از تابع های ساختن عکس های GD  بذارید و توضیح بدبد

----------


## MMSHFE

توی تاپیک Snippetهای PHP نمونه زیاد هست.

----------


## morudi

اگه میشه از مقدار های  بخش Option تابع curl_setopt  بگید

----------


## H:Shojaei

تابع array_map() رو من امروز ياد گرفتم كه آقاي شهركي لطف كردن توضيح دادن:

نحوه ي كارش اينه كه يه تابع رو در پارامتر اول ميگيره و يه آرايه(array) رو هم در پارامتر دوم بر روي تمام پارامتر هاي آرايه ي ذكر شده تابع اعمال شده و سپس در آرايه اي ديگه كه مشخص كرده ايم(list) ريخته ميشه.
مثال:

list($var1, $var2, $var3, $var4) = 
array_map('mysql_real_escape_string', array($var1, $var2, $var3, $var4));



جهت بيشتر بدانيم هم:
PHP.net

----------


## MMSHFE

آقا به جان خودم فامیلی من «شهرکی» هست نه شفیعی!

----------


## H:Shojaei

اتفاقا من فكر كردم درستش رو نوشتم ببخشيد. :اشتباه:

----------


## tux-world

> با سلام؛
> من به تابعي نیاز داشتم که Content صفحه اي رو بدست بیارم که در هنگام باز شدن سایت یوزر و پس رو میگیره، مثل Cpanel و صفحه کاربري سی سی پ.روکسي : نمونه » http://81.17.27.60:88/ 
> 
> همیشه از تابع file_get_contents استفاده میکردم اما الان واسه این جواب نمیده،
> و یه سوال دیگه؛ چطوري متد هاي Post رو هم به اون لینک مورد نظر بفرستم و Content صفحه رو بدست بیارم ؟
> 
> با تشکر.


سلام. باید CURL استفاده کنید

----------


## iranibahar

سلام
خسته نباشید .. خدا قوت 
کارتون عالی 
من خیلی استفاده کردم 
 درود بر شما و
در پناه خدا

----------


## engmmrj

تابع زیر کاربردش اینه که فاصله های وسط جمله ها رو حذف می کنه .
function ctrim($str)
    {
        $str=str_split(strtolower(trim($str)));
        $count_str=(count($str)-1);
        $trim_str=array();
        for ( $i = 0; $i <= $count_str ; $i++)
        {
          if( ord($str[$i]) == 32 )
          continue;
          $trim_str[]=$str[$i];    
        }
        $implode=NULL;
        foreach($trim_str as $trim_st){
        $implode.=$trim_st;    
        }
        return $implode;
    }
نحوه استفاده از این تابع :
echo ctrim('salam be shoma ');

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
بهتر بود تو قسمت snippet ها این کد رو می گذاشتید.

----------


## MRmoon

> تابع زیر کاربردش اینه که فاصله های وسط جمله ها رو حذف می کنه .
> function ctrim($str)
>     {
>         $str=str_split(strtolower(trim($str)));
>         $count_str=(count($str)-1);
>         $trim_str=array();
>         for ( $i = 0; $i <= $count_str ; $i++)
>         {
>           if( ord($str[$i]) == 32 )
> ...


اينم كه همون كارو ميكنه:


function ctrim($str)
    {
     return   str_replace(" ","",$str);
    }

----------


## engmmrj

> اينم كه همون كارو ميكنه:
> 
> 
> function ctrim($str)
>     {
>      return   str_replace(" ","",$str);
>     }


درسته اینی که شما فرمودیدهمون کارو انجام میده عوضش اون تابع من قابلیت انعطاف پذیری بیشتری داره !

----------


## MRmoon

> درسته اینی که شما فرمودیدهمون کارو انجام میده عوضش اون تابع من قابلیت انعطاف پذیری بیشتری داره !


ميشه از انعطاف پذيري هاي اون تابع بگيد

----------


## tux-world

> ميشه از انعطاف پذيري هاي اون تابع بگيد


در کل برای فارسی که ما استفاده میکنیم کاربردی ندارن

----------


## Tarragon

> در کل برای فارسی که ما استفاده میکنیم کاربردی ندارن


سلام
می شه از انعطاف پذیریش در زبان های دیگه بگید؟

----------


## agent31537

سلام و خسته نباشید 


من شماره های موبایل را وقتی فراخوانی میکنم جهت ارسال گروهی پیامک بدین شکل است   091335285010913352850109133528501

جهت ارسال باید با کاراکتر از هم جدا کنم لطفاً راهنمای کنید چیکار کنم     0913528501,09133528501,09133528501  تبدیل کنم

----------


## MMSHFE

echo implode(',', str_split('091335285010913352850109133528501', 11));

----------


## رضا قربانی

حیف این تاپیک خوب که خوابیده  :ناراحت:  به نظرم باید جزو مهم های قسمت php باشه .

----------

